# Type of vinyl for screen protectors?



## IanLMT (Dec 30, 2010)

What type of vinyl is the best to use for making screen protectors? I have looked around using the search function but cant find any relevant information...

Also, do they have template assortments for sale if one were to make these for phones, Ipads etc....or would I need to go around and physically create them from each gadget I wanted to produce them for?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

you might want to take a look at this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t150586.html asking the same question. 
As far as the templates depends on what program you are going to use. Most of them are just rectangles with rounded corners.


----------



## IanLMT (Dec 30, 2010)

thank, but i have already searched through that and basically every other post available through the forum search function.. 

Im looking for something like "use Oracle ###" or something? who makes clear vinyl?


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

IanLMT said:


> thank, but i have already searched through that and basically every other post available through the forum search function..
> 
> Im looking for something like "use Oracle ###" or something? who makes clear vinyl?


For CDs and DVDs I believe the common material is 1 mil metallic mylar. It looks like an extremely thin sheet of aluminum. This material stands up to tens of thousands of impressions over the sharp edges of CDs so I'm sure it would work great for textile printing.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

I don't think the TS wants to use it for textile printing but for cutting his own custom screen protectors.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Nisei said:


> I don't think the TS wants to use it for textile printing but for cutting his own custom screen protectors.


... sorry, we use them as a screen protector too. I meant to say that if this material can protect a CD screen that it should work well protecting a textile screen.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Hey no need to say sorry  But what he means is that he wants to cut his own _phone_ screen protectors. You know, those transparent stickers people use to protect their phone screen from getting scratched.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Nisei said:


> Hey no need to say sorry  But what he means is that he wants to cut his own _phone_ screen protectors. You know, those transparent stickers people use to protect their phone screen from getting scratched.


duh .. feeling like a moron...

to save a little face (sorta) ... I think the mylar is available in clear as well and as I said... it is very durable.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I think you would have to use something with a very low tack not to mess up the phone or do any damage to it.


----------

